# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  Our hearts always with you

## الدسكو

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*الحبيب ديسكو البوست ده نازل مفتول ما فاهمين ليو اي حاجه
...
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*كيف الكلام ده يا مرهف ؟
انا ظاهر عندي مافيهو مشاكل
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*كده بقي ظاهر
عملت ايقاف لعرض التوقيع في ملفي
حجم التوقيع حقك كبير جداً
ياريت تعدلو عشان البوست ما يتفتل وعشان في ناس 
بتخش من الجوال
وفي ناس النت عندها ضعيف
تخريمه:
اللوغو اصبح اكثر جمالا ماشاء الله 
قلوبنا معاك يا أحمر
,,,
*

----------


## الدسكو

*يديك العافيه يا مرهف
وكل سنة وانت طيب بمناسبة احتفالات المنبر
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحجم الا اغيرو بعدين والله خاشي من جهاز تاني غير حقي
                        	*

----------

